# Oscar vs 2 jewel cichlids...



## Captain Blac Stick (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 5 inch red oscar that shares the tank with 2 jewels and a catfish.. The jewels just had babies and are now attacking the oscar on a regular basis..SHouldn't he be able to beat the **** out of the jewels? Will the jewels relax once the babies are a certain size?


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

what size are the jewels?


----------



## Captain Blac Stick (Dec 6, 2012)

about 2 inches.. They're too big to fit in his mouth


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of the tank? Despite the size difference, protecting ones babies makes cichlids much more aggressive. Jewels are known for being very aggressive when defending their fry.


----------



## Captain Blac Stick (Dec 6, 2012)

It's a 90 gallon.. Not sure of exact dims... How long do they protect them for?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Captain Blac Stick said:


> It's a 90 gallon.. Not sure of exact dims... How long do they protect them for?


Measuring the dimensions isn't hard.

They protect them until they want to spawn again...so up to two months some times.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Jewels are one of the most aggressive smaller cichlids there are. When I had a breeding pair, watch out, they would go after any fish in the tank. Ended up keeping them in a 30 long by them selves


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

The Oscar could kill the jewels easy if it was an adult but at 5 inches he'd get his #%* kicked Mainley because oscars arent that aggressive they just eat any thing that can fit in there mouth and since jewels are quite aggressive they will probably him untill he gets bigger


----------

